# Which Backpack blower?



## Hustihler

Hey all, I'm in the market for a new "big boy" backpack blower. I already own 2 Stihls a BR600, and a BR340, the 340 has been giving me alot of trouble lately(hard start/won't start at all), and after the latest episode of this it's time to send it down the road to a new home. I've narrowed my choices down to two: 1) Husqvarna 570 BTS, and 2)Husqvarna 580 BTS. I've looked at both briefly in the stores and I could go either way. What I'm wondering is has anyone actually used and compared both, the reason I'm torn is the 580 has the highest CFM's and good MPH blowing, but the 570 has lower CFM's but higher MPH. I used to think it was all about the CFM ratings, but I understand that MPH is better for scouring stuck on debris. I'm just wondering if there is a big enough difference in power between the two to justify the price and weight increase of the the 580 over the 570. Money is not the main issue, just want the most value for my money. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

If this makes sense, the 570 "scrubs better". The 580 moves more volume. The 570 will do a little better at breaking loose matted down wet or even partially frozen leaves. The 580 does a slightly better job of moving piles of leaves. Both are awesome machines. Both working side by side is the best of both worlds. A scrubber and a pusher if you will. That said, if I was buying just one, hands down it would be the 570. It will do both jobs very well. In my experience, either is as strong or stronger than the br600. 

I've been in the lawn care biz for over a decade (nearing two) and have used virtually every blower on the market. The husky 570/580 is the same as a Redmax 7XXX or 8XXX respectively. The Huskys have an improved harness, otherwise mechanically the same.


----------



## Hustihler

Thanks for the advice grassguerilla. I'm keeping my br600 and selling/trading in my br340. In your opinion which blower would be a better compliment to the br600? If I did go with the 570, do you think I would regret not getting the 580? Also just to throw it out there, have you ever used an echo 770, and if so how does it compare to the Husky/Redmax blowers.


----------



## LegDeLimber

My best explanation of that scour VS bulk move is this:
Think of washing a peice of chewing gum of the sidewalk.
A big garden hose at even ten gallons a min wont peel that gum off.
But even a small pressure washer at a gal & half, will peel it loose.

Now think about having a dozen peices of gum to peel up:
the pressure washer will still scour thwem off, But it's not going to wash that lose pile away
as well as the 10 GPM garden hose.

So the dilemma remains of which feature will improve your ability to get your yard done?
now if you're going to do other peoples yards, etc, Then it's entirely upon you to predict what those yrads will be like.

I have an Echo pb-620 (craigslist grab) and I found it was worth making up a couple of different
nozzles. One is a bit smaller in diameter and gives better mph for getting those skinny little willow oak leaves out of the grass.
But that nozzle tends to scatter them a bit more than a wider, slower mph nozzle.
in other words it's harder to drive thme across the yrad after theyre on top of the grass.

My other nozzle is actulally a peice of 3x4 gutter down pipe that's a bit longer than
the factory pipe soas to give a lowe, (more sideways than downward) blast to the air.
plus the strait open size of the 3x4 gives better CFM and a smootehr flow with litle less scattering of the leaves.

got some more details to maikng the pipesand lenght but feeling a bit sick so gota log out for now.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

IMHO the 570 may outperform the br600 just slightly. The 600 may use slightly less fuel. 

No, if you get the 570 you won't feel like you skimped.

The Echo is a good machine too. It's close on performance, uses more fuel to do it than either of the others. Falls just short of the br600 in real world performance. 

If you go with the 580 I'd be willing to bet it will be an occasional use type machine. IE: only on the big jobs and or leaf removal season. It is so bulky as to be almost comical for a little job. If your a big guy, no sweat. My brother at 5'5" and 140 lbs. looks like a turtle with it on. In terms of BLOW nothing short of a wheeled blower like a hurricane or little wonder comes close. 

I think the 570 (or 7XXX) is about the best all around blower on the market. Not too big for regular use, all the balls you could want when you need it.


----------



## CTYank

One good place to shop for these is at VMInnovations dot com. Ferinstance a refurb 150BT cost me $225 delivered. All prices include FedEx shipping. They currently list a variety of models from 28-76 cc, some new, some factory refurb.


----------



## Hustihler

Well I pulled the trigger today, and I'm now the proud owner of a Husqvarna 580 BTS. I traded my stihl BR 340 in and got $200 trade-in value and got it for $380 before tax, I also picked up 3 cans of pre-mix and extended my warranty to 4 years. The reasons I picked the 580 over the 570 were 1) I couldn't tell much weight difference between the two in the store, 2) I didn't want to "leave anything on the table" power wise, so I went with the bigger unit, 3) I liked the hip belt on the 580 vs none on the 570, and 4) I thought the 580 would better compliment my Stihl BR 600. I also lucked out and the dealer threw in the 570 nozzle in addition to the flared nozzle that comes standard with the 580. As always here's some pics.


----------



## Jameson

I am partial to echo's for ease of start... And redmax for power, but have heard awesome things about the big husqvarna blower.... 

I Had the pleasure to look one over up close and it appears well built and BADASS looking if I might add... 

Good luck with the blower. 

Jc


----------



## Hustihler

Jameson said:


> I am partial to echo's for ease of start... And redmax for power, but have heard awesome things about the big husqvarna blower....
> 
> I Had the pleasure to look one over up close and it appears well built and BADASS looking if I might add...
> 
> Good luck with the blower.
> 
> Jc



Thanks, it's a beast for sure. From what I understand, Husqvarna bought out Redmax and they make the backpack blowers for Husqvarna. The 580 is the Redmax 8500 in orange and the 570 is the Redmax 7500, there are a few subtle differences, the access to the air filter on the Huskys are quick snaps vs knobs on the Redmax's, and I think the straps are different(supposed to be better on the Husqvarna's). As far as easy starting, so far so good-2 pulls on choke and it's off and running, 1 pull when warm, I don't think you can get any better than that(I did read quite a few reviews that say they are cold natured, but mine starts great, so far: knock on some wood, lol!)


----------



## LegDeLimber

Awesome! now remember clue us in on the affects of swapping the nozzles vs the leaf scouring when you get into the leaf season and a few rains have helped muck up and mat down those leaves.


Apparently some of the first redmax 8500 had some lean jetted carbs and some meltdowns.
From the last things I found to read, Sounds like the manufacturer got things squared away though.

Also read of some people claiming that they were somehow getting a wad of leaves caught over the air intake for the fan (which VERY importantly ALSO supplies the engine cooling air) 
and cooking the motors.
You've got to wonder how the heck a fellow couldn't tell that the blower was loosing the air flow at the pipe,
*long* before he'd burn down the motor.
Story of leaves alone sounds sorta fishy to me. 
I'm thinking more likely some combination of either strait gassed or more of those lean jetted ones or maybe a bad dealer or a bad customer all winding up together.

I've got about 6 carcasses of the first gen, several years old versions now, Redmax here 
( a C'list haul, guy wanted his garage space back ) that were lean seized.
Nice little holes melted in the tops of the pistons, seized skirts and scored cylinders with aluminum spray all through the bottom ends.
Looks like a couple of the cyls in the pile could be cleaned up and run.
When i last looked things up IF I was careful at ordering everything, including a shortblock no less, and all the missing bits, 
looked like i could completely put one back together for about $300~ish.
I'll probably have to run a bit more life outta the pb-620 before trying to justify that idea.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

"Also read of some people claiming that they were somehow getting a wad of leaves caught over the air intake for the fan (which VERY importantly ALSO supplies the engine cooling air) 
and cooking the motors.
You've got to wonder how the heck a fellow couldn't tell that the blower was loosing the air flow at the pipe,
*long* before he'd burn down the motor.
Story of leaves alone sounds sorta fishy to me. 
I'm thinking more likely some combination of either strait gassed or more of those lean jetted ones or maybe a bad dealer or a bad customer all winding up together."

It seems to only happen with two or more BP's working close together to move big piles of leaves. So if your working side by side, it pays to be aware of one another's air intake. 

And I'd agree with your assessment. If your paying attention, should be easy enough to notice. Trouble is more likely when two or more dudes that didn't buy them (aka employees) are just trying to get'r'done. With no regard for the BP's.


----------



## sawfun

I have a br600 and love it, but my srtong second choice would be a Shindawa 802. Its an 79cc two stroke, tons of power and a great reputation. Those are the blowers most pro's use around hear. The Redmax have power but are built for shorter folks or so I am told. Echo would be my third choice. Not alot of Husky blowers seen around here except at Home Depot.


----------



## gmcman

I know you have settled on the Husky but I only want to chime in on th efact I purchased my BR600 about 5 years ago because I want to move as much material as I can in a short amount of time, this includes large stubborn piles of wet material. If I had to do it again I may go with the Shindaiwa but the BR600 has been flawless.

IMO, there is no compromise in backpack blowers, go as big as you can afford or what's comfortable..CFM is key. It only gets the job done quicker.


----------



## sawfun

Tough choice, I love the quiet low idle of those 4 - mixes.


----------



## Hustihler

gmcman said:


> I know you have settled on the Husky but I only want to chime in on th efact I purchased my BR600 about 5 years ago because I want to move as much material as I can in a short amount of time, this includes large stubborn piles of wet material. If I had to do it again I may go with the Shindaiwa but the BR600 has been flawless.
> 
> IMO, there is no compromise in backpack blowers, go as big as you can afford or what's comfortable..CFM is key. It only gets the job done quicker.



Thanks for your suggestion, but I didn't "settle" on the Husqvarna, the Husqvarna 580 that I purchased is the most powerful backpack blower on the market today(along with its Redmax sister the 8500), and as far as CFM's go, the Stihl BR600 puts out 712 CFM while the Husqvarna 580 that I just bought puts out 908 CFM's. Also I own a BR 600 and after using my new Husqvarna there is a significant difference between the 2 and it's not even close to being broken-in yet.


----------



## gmcman

Hustihler said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, but I didn't "settle" on the Husqvarna, the Husqvarna 580 that I purchased is the most powerful backpack blower on the market today(along with its Redmax sister the 8500), and as far as CFM's go, the Stihl BR600 puts out 712 CFM while the Husqvarna 580 that I just bought puts out 908 CFM's. Also I own a BR 600 and after using my new Husqvarna there is a significant difference between the 2 and it's not even close to being broken-in yet.



Well, you technically _did_ settle on it... I should have been more clear as I was just adding to your thread for others to gather intel. There was no 580 avail when I bought my 600 and I would like to have some more CFM. I love the ergonomics of the BR600 and the noise level....BUT, the fact you stated the 580 has roughly 200 more CFM is a major factor.

Sounds like a serious blower, I think it may be worth considering despite the heft with it's CFM rating.


----------



## Hustihler

gmcman said:


> Well, you technically _did_ settle on it... I should have been more clear as I was just adding to your thread for others to gather intel. There was no 580 avail when I bought my 600 and I would like to have some more CFM. I love the ergonomics of the BR600 and the noise level....BUT, the fact you stated the 580 has roughly 200 more CFM is a major factor.
> 
> Sounds like a serious blower, I think it may be worth considering despite the heft with it's CFM rating.



That's the great thing about this site, you can come here and learn from others about different brands. When I first came here I was a dyed in the wool Stihl kool-aid drinking type of guy, I thought Stihl was the only company that made decent outdoor power equipment, and of course their chain saws were the undisputed champs, but as I read more on this site I decided to pull the trigger on a 346XP and I haven't looked back since. Most of my chainsaws are now Husqvarna and a lot more of my *** is Husqvarna, and I even decided to try Some Echo hedge trimmers this year, and Dolmar is next on my list. I think Stihl still makes great equipment, but they're not the only game in town and by giving other brands a chance you might just find something that fits your needs better that doesn't come with creamsicle paint.


----------



## Jameson

I agree with the above statement. 

I am a big echo fan for all ***, but my next saw is probably going to be a husqvarna in the 50-60cc range


----------



## Tommo87

I use echo pb750 and pb755 they're really reliable only problem I've had is the pull start springs do eventually give up. apart from that they've been perfect


----------



## Jameson

How long have you had the echos? What are you running for mix? How many hours would you estimate you have run them?


----------



## likesaws

I have a Dolmar Backpack blower and I like it very well. I think it is this model 
*Dolmar PB7601.4* straight 4 cycle no mix. Starts easy lots of power check the 
specs. Cannot compare it to other backpack models only one Ive had works for me.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I have a couple echo pb655's, Im not sure how old they are, but they have done at least 5 years with us. One pullcord needed replacing. Thats it. Powerful, always start, great machines


----------



## tommyus4

I've had the 580 for a few years. I also use it to clear off snow from the cars and 4 inches or less (powder) on the driveway. Sometimes it's all I have, as my snow blower blew the auger belts this year and last year it was a cable and so on.

This thing is a beast but the gas mileage is low. Also heavy. I can't imagine using this commercially. I'm big but getting old.

It is also hard to start if left in the garage and it is 25 degrees or less outside (whatever that translates to in the garage). If put in the basement for an hour or so, then 2 pulls. Otherwise 6 to 11, depending.

I don't have a choke on mine, just the bubble. A choke would make all the difference in the world.


----------



## gunrush128

My 580 has a choke and a bubble. I don't really mind the weight, as long as I have the waist and chest straps buckled. 
And you want to talk about power? Wow! The 580 will peel up sod if you're not careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

